# Side effect's of celexa?



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

My doc mentioned that in the future if my depression comes back a ssri may be a good thing to try. Ive never tried one before as im not to keen on the side effect's especially the sexual dysfunction and i explained this.

My doctor said that celexa has about the lowest incidence of sexual side effect's among the ssri's so i could try that. Cipralex is supposedly a better version of celexa but it's also more expensive and i dont think it's covered under my drug plan yet so thats kinda off the table so far.

Anyway my question is how bad are the side effect's compared to the other ssri's? Im paticularly concerned about the sexual side effect's since im a guy and i hated the side effects of effexor because of the crappy sexual side effect's.

So help me out guys if you have any experience with celexa let me know what your experience with it was like.


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

I hate to dissapoint you with my story but celexa killed my sex drive and it didnt come back after I quit it. I am sure it also caused me some OCD and increased my anxiety very much. It did however help with depression and DR.

Doesnt mean it will do the same to you but thats my experience with it.


----------

